# What to do after you kill a hog.



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 11, 2017)

An easy way to butcher a hog.



gt40


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 11, 2017)

That's a good video, and the way I've always skinned hogs. Sometimes a boar with a thick shield, I'll split the cape down the back like this to take the bow out of the hide. No reason to field dress, and it's about just as easy with the hog laying on it's back in the field.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 11, 2017)

Looks like he has done that before


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Jul 12, 2017)

Cleaned one like that in the woods Saturday.


----------



## meatseeker (Jul 12, 2017)

Only thing I hate when people cut towards the meat. Run that knife under the skin. So much cleaner when your done


----------



## frankwright (Jul 14, 2017)

https://www.raptorazor.com/pages/vidoes

I do it just like the guy does here at Raptor razor on the hog video. I use a utility knife with a hooked roofers blade instead of a raptor razor but same principle.
No gutting, no dragging, no hoisting and just carry out meat.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 19, 2017)

X2 on the roofers knife and the gutless method.


----------

